# Schon geht's los



## davlar

Hola a todos.

Quería preguntar por esta expresión que no entiendo su traducción.
¿Cómo puede ser que siendo una frase impersonal, se traduzca como "vamonos ya"?

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## Alemanita

davlar said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Quería preguntar por esta expresión que no entiendo su traducción.
> ¿Cómo puede ser que siendo una frase impersonal, se traduzca como "vamonos ya"?
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> davlar




Hola.

Ignoro quién lo traduce por "vámonos ya"; para mí significa: " y ya comienza a funcionar la cosa".

Dado que no das el contexto, es decir dónde y en qué situación escuchaste o leíste esto, me lo tengo que inventar yo:

El vendedor le explica al cliente: Y aquí se coloca la pila, se apreta este botón y: schon geht's los!

Y muchas otras situaciones más, donde incluso se usa en un sentido figurado.


----------



## bwprius

Alemanita, auch wenn ich - meist von Segovianern - oft die Form "apreta" höre, ist "aprieta" die richtige Form. Ist aber ein schon fast salonfähiger Fehler, was die vielen Fundstellen im Netz belegen. Das gleich konjugierte Verb acertar wird mMn nicht falsch konjugiert. Keine Ahnung, woran das liegen könnte.

Schon geht's los! kann auch meiner Meinung nach in verschiedenen Textumgebungen und Situationen unterschiedliche Bedeutungen haben.


----------



## davlar

Hola Alemanita. Gracias por tu respuesta.

Te digo el contexto aunque me de un poco de vergüenza. Der König der Löwen.
En un momento de la película que Timon y Pumba hablan con Nala y Simba:

Nala: Würdet ihr uns entschuldigen, nur für ein paar Minuten?
Timon: He, wenn sie was zu sagen hat, kann sie es vor uns tun, nicht wahr Simba?
Simba: Vielleicht ist es besser, wenn ihr geht.
Timon: Schon geht's los. Dass man sich so in jemandem täuschen kann.

Supuse que en esa frase quería decir "vamonos Pumba".

davlar


----------



## Alemanita

En este contexto podría ser algo así como "ya empezamos mal". Puesto que Timon expresa su decepción por haberse (aparentemente) equivocado mucho en cuanto a Simba.
Sé que es una peli pero no conozco el argumento ni sé quién es quién de los personajes.
A ver si alguien más da con una expresión idiomática y coloquial.
Saludos.


----------



## Tonerl

Der Text aus diesem Film hat nichts mit „losgehen“ (Bewegung) zu tun, sondern drückt damit nichts anderes aus, als eine gängige Redewendung, die man gebraucht, wenn man etwas nicht ganz akzeptieren kann/möchte, oder enttäuscht ist !

_*Das ist nicht zu fassen, dass man sich so in jemandem täuschen kann
Das glaub ich doch nicht, dass man sich so in jemandem täuschen kann*_

Nala: Würdet ihr uns entschuldigen, nur für ein paar Minuten?
Timon: He, wenn sie was zu sagen hat, kann sie es vor uns tun, nicht wahr Simba?
Simba: _*Vielleicht ist es besser, wenn ihr geht.
Timon: Schon geht's los/das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein, dass man sich so in jemandem täuschen kann. *_

_*Das wäre meiner Meinung nach die logischste Erklärung, aber kann gerne widerlegt werden. 
*_
Saludos


----------



## bwprius

Tonerl said:


> _*Das wäre meiner Meinung nach die logischte Erklärung, aber kann gerne widerlegt werden.
> *_



Widerlegen, nicht im Geringsten. Nur ein "s" einfügen. 

"logischte" ist Niederländisch

"logischste" ist Deutsch

Ausgesprochen wird es wohl tatsächlich "logisch-s-te". Mit zwei Sprechpausen.


----------



## Tonerl

*Wo du Recht hast, da hast du Recht !!! *


----------



## davlar

Hola lo primero agradecer las respuestas. He encontrado un hilo donde lo traducen en inglés por "let's go"

schon geht's los!

Alemanita no me puedo creer que no conozcas el Rey León. ¡Es un clásico!

Tonerl, serías tan amable de explicar el significado de:

- Dass man sich so in jemandem täuschen kann.

El verbo "sich in jemandem täuschen" creo que significa equivocarse con alguien. Sin embargo no consigo traducir bien la frase. A ver si con ello entiendo el significadonde "Schon geht's los".

davlar


----------



## Tonerl

davlar said:


> -* Dass man sich so in jemandem täuschen kann.*



*sich in jemandem täuschen: *
equivocarse de alguien (tambien equivocarse en alguien) 
equivocarse en alguien (tambien equivocarse de alguien)

*jemanden arg enttäuschen:*
salir rana a alguien 
resultar rana a alguien 
*
Täuscht euch nicht in der alten Martha. Sie ist ein Schlitzohr*
No os engañéis con la vieja Martha. Es una tía muy fina

Espero que esta información te sirva!?

Saludos


----------



## davlar

Gracias por tu respuesta Tonerl.
Con esta definición, no consigo entender el significado de la frase:

- Dass man sich so in jemandem täuschen kann

¿Podrías además por favor dar tu opinión sobre lo que significa "Schon gehts los" en ese contexto? Ya estoy loco...
La respuesta de Alemanita no me termina de convencer en este contexto.

La gente lo traduce en inglés como "here we go" o "off we go" pero tampoco le veo sentido. 
Mensaje para los nativos:
¿En qué situación diríais "Schon/Jetzt gehts los" sin que sea para empezar algo?

Muchas gracias.

davlar.


----------

